# PRV paper work



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Well my 13a probation periodis nearly over so I went online to do my NBI clearence renewal that went ok so they gave date and time to visit NBI, whe I arrived I explained to the NBI officer what I had done online, the NBI office informed me the online processing is for Filipinos not foreigners so I had to reapply there. Then I went to BI and asked them what I need to do this time, do I take the same paper work as I had the first time, the officer told me just take your passport and NBI but after awhile he said " take all the forms you had the first time just to be sure" I walked out confused lol. But I will take a renewed copies of the same paper work as the first time. I really wanted to ask BI about the letter but I will just retype the old letter to BI in Manila.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Think you also need an addition of affidavit of cohabitation on the permanent request.

file:///C:/Users/CHARLES/Downloads/13A%20sample.pdf

Chuck


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

The first lot of paperwork was just a NSO marriage contract and my wifes birth cert, and a letter from my wife to the BI. plus the paper work requested by BI for me to provide.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is the BI checklist.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/18Dec2015/BI FORM V-I-005-Rev 1.1.pdf

Chuck


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

that is a different form to the one I have from BI in Manila in that it states a marriage cert, NSO certified


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Danman said:


> that is a different form to the one I have from BI in Manila in that it states a marriage cert, NSO certified


This is the current checklist posted from the BI website. The marriage certificate that you get from NSO is certified.

Chuck


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

bidrod said:


> This is the current checklist posted from the BI website. The marriage certificate that you get from NSO is certified.
> 
> Chuck


I just got my Permanent 13A. The link that Chuck provided is the correct one.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I will chat Bi on their FB website as to the Affidavit of Colabitation what thats about, as that would be a barangay letter I would imagine. I will ask..


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Danman said:


> I will chat Bi on their FB website as to the Affidavit of Colabitation what thats about, as that would be a barangay letter I would imagine. I will ask..


The Affidavit of Cohabitation is required and can be done for about P400, a Barangay letter won't do you any good. You are making this harder than it is. Just go by current BOI requirements. Stop overthinking it. Sounds to me that you are getting your information from a fixer not by anyone in the BOI.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

No I am not trying to make things harder, I have visited the BI office near where I live if there was something new that I had to supply they should of told me, I have also messaged BI Manila about what papr work I need this time and it was the same paper work I used last time. I dont use fixers mate and I dont take things I read on websites for granted as the BI lawyer told me before in Manila
the BI in Manila is the one you take notice of, no one else. no fixer needed mate


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Here is the BI checklist.
> 
> http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/18Dec2015/BI FORM V-I-005-Rev 1.1.pdf
> 
> Chuck


Thanks for posting this. I am also about to get started with my 13A Permanent application and was also under the impression that the Permanent application was a repeat of the Probationary application with changes to dates and such as applicable as this is what the local BI Office here told me. Now at least I can feel confidant that I have the proper info to proceed with it without getting caught up in another Philippine Bureaucratic snafu. Does get quite frustrating at times.

Fred


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

fmartin gila I also saw on the BI website that they need an Affidavit of Colabitation. I am trying to find a copy of this letter and who is the person or persons to sign to confirm your living together. I am going to Manila in two weeks and the last thing I need is a problem like this as last time I had to stay an extra day in Manila because of a problem with my paper work, its a long way to travel from Isabela to manila


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Danman said:


> No I am not trying to make things harder, I have visited the BI office near where I live if there was something new that I had to supply they should of told me, I have also messaged BI Manila about what papr work I need this time and it was the same paper work I used last time. I dont use fixers mate and I dont take things I read on websites for granted as the BI lawyer told me before in Manila
> the BI in Manila is the one you take notice of, no one else. no fixer needed mate


The affidavit of Cohabitation is a new requirement from my understanding and is notarized by a notary. Most BI offices will be of little help since they do not process this type of application. Just follow the checklist and everything should be correct.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JShannon was kind enough to post his letter of cohabitation in the next thread to this one. Just copy & make adjustments as necessary.

Fred


----------

